# 2016 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid SE $21,425



## chicagojim68 (Mar 18, 2016)

Does this seem like a good car for Uber X, I'm not sure how comfortable the seats are for the driver.

*2016 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid SE*

*http://www.napletonsvalleyhyundai.c...a+Hybrid-07c4a5a10a0a00de70c617042275af47.htm*


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

chicagojim68 said:


> Does this seem like a good car for Uber X, I'm not sure how comfortable the seats are for the driver.
> 
> *2016 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid SE*
> 
> *http://www.napletonsvalleyhyundai.c...a+Hybrid-07c4a5a10a0a00de70c617042275af47.htm*


Great car for Uber.
Large car roomy ,40+ mpg.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

It's not good until 2018 at best.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I'd be looking at a max of $5k for an UberX car.


----------



## chicagojim68 (Mar 18, 2016)

Also Uber drivers qualify for another $1,000 rebate.

http://www.familyhyundai.com/uber/


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Dumb ass. 

Go ahead, get the car. Come back to this post after 1 year & 40k miles later. Make sure to find out what your car is worth first.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

It might be worth $15k after a year. With taxes and fees and whatnot, you might lose $7k for your first 20k miles. That's .35 per driven mile just for depreciation. Add gas, insurance, etc.

Almost never buy a new car for Uber. It's better to buy at least a few years old. Use the liberal age and mileage limits to your advantage.

$5k is a good target price range for an UberX car. Have all the depreciation squeezed out before you buy it. These low fares do not support anything more.

Also in most markets it's better to have a newer year with higher miles since there's no mileage limit but there are year limits. This way you can potentially use it longer.

Get a reliable model and have a mechanic check it out. It will usually take some work looking around to get a good deal on a good car.

If you pay very little for the car and get decent mpg with low maintenance, you have some hope to make a small profit. Ideally this car will have almost no depreciation left so only your gas, insurance, maintenance, and repairs figure in to it.

Ideally shoot for about .20 cents per mile total cost. $200 in costs per 1,000 miles. .10 per mile gas, .10 for the rest. That should be about half the cost of operating a new car, even if the new car has better mpg and fewer repairs.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

The car that's paid off and almost completely depreciated is the best car for uber. You'd have to be crazy buying this car for a garbage job like uber. You'll make the same amount of money with a $2k camry than this new car.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

A year old hyundai with 40k miles will not sell for 15k cash. No private buyer will offer that. You are delusional. 10-12.5 max


----------



## RedDragonQueen (Apr 2, 2016)

I was reading a blog suggesting buying a used car $10k or less to make it worth it in the end. That way you are only having a car $10k depreciate in value instead of a brand new car. I'm looking into buying a new to me car too so I'm trying to pass along the knowledge. Good luck my friend.


----------



## MrMcDeezy (Jun 19, 2015)

I drive a 2013 and a 2015 hyundai sonata I have another driving gig with a medical transport company. The 2015 just became select again in the tampa market.


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

It's not even close to Select in Chicago. Select in Chicago is all about a flashy badge with a few exceptions. Most of them are vehicles commonly used as liveries, like Suburbans and Chrysler 300s. The only Hyundais that make the list are the Genesis and Equus.

Not that I think this is a good idea, but if I were going to drop $21k on a midsize hybrid sedan to drive for Uber I'd go with a used Lincoln MKZ hybrid or a used Lexus ES hybrid. Getting a Lexus ES300h for $21k is a little iffy since the first year for it is 2013, but I see a few listed for 22-25 so it's probably possible with some hunting and haggling. The Lexus is about as bulletproof as cars get while the Lincoln is relatively cheap for a Select car and has Ford maintenance costs since it's just a Fusion with an option package. Both should depreciate less than a new Sonata and make you Select eligible.

Chicago allows model years as old as 2001 on UberX. If you are going to buy a car to drive for UberX in the Chicago market I'd take advantage of that and get an older car cheap. A Prius is the usual suspect, but if you're going to drive the drunk crowd something a little nicer with leather seats might be better. Weekend night generate surges and ding your ratings, so maybe go a little bigger and nicer like a 4-cyl midsize with leather seats to help with your ratings and the eventual puke cleanup.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

If you are full time ubering, you'll put 50,000 miles a year on the car.

A 2013 Hyundai Sonata Hybrid in good condition and with 150,000 miles has a trade in value of about $3800/


I don't think this particular model is really built for heavy duty livery service, the finance company probably doesn't want their collateral used for uber.either because of the mileage or possibility of abuse and may have clauses in your contract if you are taking out a note for this


----------



## Rustyshackelford (May 8, 2015)

You guys need to sharpen up on the Hyundai Sonata, they have severe transmission issues, stick with the Toyota family, or if gas mileage is a non issue for you go with the Crown Victoria/Grand Marquis/Town Car


----------

